# I'm Moving!!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone!!
I guess I'm going to still be "South GA lady", as you can't take the south out of me, but I'm moving to Coosawattee River Resort in Ellijay, GA. I signed a contract on a cabin-style home, Saturday, after a day of house-hunting!! I'm very excited, and so are the kids!!







It will be a "new start" for me and them, but after living in Thomasville for FIFTY of my 51 years, I'm going to feel like a fish-out-of-water for awhile. Luckily, I have a cousin and his wife, who will live a few miles away, and they are retired and my cousin's wife is just a wealth of knowledge and loves to help with details. I also have a childhood friend and her husband who live in the gated community, itself. This is just an absolutely beautiful place.....I'll only own 1/2 acre, but it is 10,000 acres, with amenities, beautiful wooded lots, lots and lots of wildlife (deer everywhere!). 
This is going to be a big adjustment for me, but I think it's going to be best for the entire family. The home isn't really big, but I want to keep things to a minimum, so that's fine. Time to "scale down" and get rid of lots of things that have been packed up for several years.
I DO know one thing......it's cold in them thar hills!!! That is going to take some getting used to, for sure. When I got home, it was 20 degrees warmer at home than there!!! Considering I'm hot-natured, that will be a plus.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, forgot to add!! I plan on having hook-ups at my home, as well as there's a private CG on the property. Just let me know if you'd like to visit when I get settled in!!
Darlene


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow thats great!

I've been there a few times for weddings at the water tower.

That is a beautiful resort. The best part is NO mosquitoes!

Kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Darlene,

I pray that your family will have an abundance of blessings in your new home! God bless you always.

Your friend,

Laura


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey...1/2 an acre sounds like a real big lot to those of us in California. Enjoy your new home!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS and Keep us posted once you get settled in. Sounds really nice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new home and being of a new adventure.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

Congratulations on the new home in a new place.







And a cabin! Sounds really nice. You have had a lot of troubles, maybe this can really be the start of something great. What great news? Is this closer to Jimmy?

Did you sell your current home yet?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Congratulations on the new home in a new place.
> 
> ...


HI! 
Thanks for the well-wishes from you and everyone else!!
No, I haven't sold my home here, yet, and will hold onto it for a while, as it's secure with an alarm system, etc., and I can gradually get rid of lots of extra "baggage" that is here. My new home will not have lots of extreme storage space like this one, but that's a good thing.......time to get rid of lots of stuff that I really don't need that has been boxed up for several years.
Yes, it's closer to Jimmy, and he will possibly be moving with me, as he's doing great, right now.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like a really great way to move.

You won't have to hastily pack EVERYTHING to move it or quickly decide what to keep and what to toss. You will have the lusury of taking time to decide what really works.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time in the location!


----------

